

Karma-based communities lack innovation - systemizer
http://www.systemizer.me/2011/12/karma-based-communities-lack-innovation.html

======
dariencrane
Here's a great idea, create a news forum for "innovative" people only. Force
its members to upvote only the most "innovative" comments, and banish anybody
caught upvoting well-thought-out opinions.

You could use creativity, or even mischievousness, as a metric indicating
credibility. You could call it "Imagineif News." It would be awesome!

